# A Call to Arms (OOC) (Recruiting)



## Narrator (Jan 24, 2003)

*EDIT*: One more opening is available due to a player having to drop out for personal reasons. If you wish to play, drop me an email and we'll discuss it. Unfortunately, the guidelines indicated below are no longer available but if you peruse the IC thread (look for the Narrator nick) then you should get a good idea of requirements and I'll discuss them with anyone who emails me anyway.


Although I have several 'maybe' players and one confirmed player, I'm still seeking at least two or three more players. I will be limiting the maximum player count to six so there are currently three openings. If the two maybe's decide not to play, then their spots will also become available.

The requirements are many, however, so please think carefully before applying. The current set of requirements are available to peruse here: PBP Guide.

The further requirements have to do with character creation. You have to be willing to discuss and create with me a fairly detailed character history that ties in with Greyhawk lore, as I see it.

All characters will be starting at 1st-level and will be made using 3rd ed. rules and non-standard point-buy (28 points). Any non-core feat, ability, spell, etc. is available only on request.

There will be no psionics and no monks.

A passing knowledge of Greyhawkania is a definite benefit, however it is not a requirement. It should also be noted, that although I intend to use the world as presented in 585 C.Y., that once play begins it is _my_ world and I will change, alter, mess with, obscure and filch whatever and however I see fit. The world, therefore, as you know it, may not turn out to be what you think it should be.

Characters will have full starting gold for their class and can have made items if they incorporate the learning and practice of such skills in their history and have the appropriate scores to enable the work. It is, therefore, possible to have a masterwork weapon straight off the bat, or a high AC armour, or alchemical items galore, or poisons, or scrolls and whatnot.

However, it should be noted that I will also be running the game on the premise that every reward is halved. Therefore characters will not be as rich as the standard rules allow for them to be. I will also be using the same premise for XP gained. Therefore progression will be slower than normal.

Having said that, I will also be giving copious amounts of story awards and roleplaying XP. And if you search for particular treasures, or happenstance across them in an adventure, then I won't be consulting any tables in order to 'balance' treasure by level. You find what you find and you get what you seek... maybe 

I run a tight ship... however that doesn't mean the game won't be fun. I just believe in getting all the nasty stuff like rules and half-XP/half-gp, out of the way before the game begins, that way everything can only get better


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 24, 2003)

*I'm interested*

I think I'd like to play this.  Greyhawk is my favorite world.  I read your notes & think I can handle that.  What's my next step?


----------



## drs (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd love to play in this, although I only have that small gazette thing on Greyhawk, better than nothin' . As Poto Knezer, read the guide and am up for it, what next?

Character would be human, and either Paladin or Rogue or Sor/Wiz if theres a lack of casters.


----------



## Gyoza Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd definately be interested in playing. Your rules sound sensible.

My background in Greyhawk is mostly through the Living Greyhawk RPGA campaign which has made me want to learn more about the world.

If possible I'd like to play a fighter or sorcerer but am willing to fill any gaps the party has.


----------



## Narrator (Jan 25, 2003)

*Closed*

I have also sought players on a mailing list so unfortunately, I got two positions filled through there, before here.

I'd love to pick and choose my players based on playing skill, however it's only fair to do it on a first come, first serve basis.

Therefore, as things stand now, with Poto Knezer, the three positions are filled. However, it's looking very unlikely that one of the positions I was reserving is going to be filled, so drs is in with a chance. Gyoza, if I find out that the other reserved position becomes unavailable, will you still be interested?

So, the current player lineup is:

johnsemlak
Poto Knezer
Ed Podsiad (unregistered)
Gabriel (unregistered)
GLH (unregistered)
Montand (unregistered)

Well, if I get all the players, I will have brought four newbies to EN World!


----------



## drs (Jan 25, 2003)

Unfortunate , but I'll keep an ear out to see if the position becomes vacant.
Thanks


----------



## Narrator (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok, I've just been informed one of the reserved positions has been made available! He'll regret dropping out so ~ to him 

So the current line-up is:

johnsemlak
Poto Knezer
drs
Ed Podsiad (unregistered)
Gabriel (unregistered)
GLH (unregistered)


----------



## Narrator (Jan 25, 2003)

*PC request*

Ok, four positions have been confirmed. That is my 'green light' signal to go ahead and start making characters. Please start by either posting here or emailing me (ddk@iprimus.com.au) a basic idea of your character concept. If you know anything about Greyhawk, feel free to tell me where you would like to have the character come from and where he got his training, etc.

Remember, this is Greyhawk 585 C.Y. That's six years before the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer (591 C.Y.) and is just after the Greyhawk Wars have come to a close. The world that the PC's know is in ruin. Poverty, disease, famine and banditry are all rampant. The nations of the Flanaess are barely able to run their courts, let alone their lands. Fiends, humanoid hordes, and worse run free and unchecked, causing mayhem and violence wherever they go. This is a time of great opportunity. It is a spawning ground of legendary heroes... and the most depraved of villains.

Which will your character be?


----------



## Gyoza Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Closed*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *Gyoza, if I find out that the other reserved position becomes unavailable, will you still be interested?
> *




Yep, I'm still interested. I'll lurk for a bit just in case.


----------



## drs (Jan 25, 2003)

Good, good, glad to be in what looks like a very stable game. Ok I'll just put down a quick idea for a character, tell me what you think Narrator.

Vendil Stonly (CG Human Sorcerer), born in Geoff. 
He was taught by his father's brother (a small time wizard) to harness his limited skill with spells (during his late teens). Father was a Knight of Dispatch who died in battle against giants or some such. This was when Vendil was at the age of 21, his mother and family decided to flee to Gran March, he though chose a different path. This is because his mother had fallen in love with (and pursued a relationship with) Vedil's uncle and teacher. Other than causing Vendil to part, it has given him little reason to make him want to further his powers as a caster.

So Vendil will probably multi-class into a fighter class or rogue once able.


----------



## Narrator (Jan 25, 2003)

drs said:
			
		

> *Good, good, glad to be in what looks like a very stable game. Ok I'll just put down a quick idea for a character, tell me what you think Narrator.*



Ok, this is mainly just suggestions and questions for you to think about. I believe in character creation being a two-way process. We both throw ideas around until you're happy with what you've got and I'm happy that the character is well fleshed out and integrated into the setting.

So, here we go:

As the son of a knight, your character would've had privileges above and beyond the common serf. Did he use, abuse or ignore these privileges?

21 is very old for a person to have not accomplished anything of worth. Normally a child, even that of a noble or landed knight, would be apprenticed by the age of around twelve. Was he apprenticed to his uncle? If so, was this a result of his privilege, seeing as most apprenticeships are not chosen? Or does he revile his mother's relationship with your uncle and therefore not only didn't he choose to be apprenticed to his uncle, but he hated every minute of it and thus seeks another profession now that he's free?

Does he, in some way, blame himself for the relationship between his mother and uncle? Maybe because he was apprenticed to his uncle, that meant more contact between them?

The Knights of the Dispatch are a small, relatively weak organization who came under the governance of the Knights of the Watch many years ago. As such, during the Giant-kin incursions less than a year ago, although Knights of the Dispatch were in the wars, the majority of battles that they were in were led by Knights of the Watch (the knightly orders are only a small percentage of the forces of any nation). Is there any resentment towards the knights due to this? Perhaps your character blames them for his father's death, citing their incompetence?

Seeing as the people of Geoff are a mix of Oeridian, Suel and Flan blood, there have always been minor racial tensions with neighboring nations and peoples who consider the Flan to be a lesser species. Due to this, a lot of the exiles of Geoff were relegated to little more than squatter status, either set aside in camps or given refuge in churches. Though many skilled workers came there simply wasn't enough work to go around and so the increase in thievery has been blamed on Geoffites.

Due to this, many Geoffites have created their own conclaves, often in outlying areas where there is little fertile soil or great danger from bandits, humanoids or worse, Bisselites. Some have even taken to setting up villages in the Dim Forest, though due to the fell creatures that dwell within, few are game enough to settle here.

Those who were led to the relative safety of the border by Knights of the Dispatch, whilst being shunned by the local populace, have remained under their aegis and are beginning to form hill fort towns with the knights as commanders.

For those who have taken up work within the Gran March towns and villages, they have been relegated to the more menial tasks, unless skilled in a craft or art. Most of these people had some sort of connection to family or friends in the region.

So... which is your character?

Lastly, word is spreading of an edict handed down by Commandant of Gran March, Lord Magnus Vrianian himself. Due to certain realities, and now that the Treaty of Greyhawk has been signed and the giant-kin checked, the problem of Geoffite refugees had to be addressed. And so, as any good and lawful person would do, Magnus has instituted a policy of conscription and citizenship. Essentially, all Geoffite males of age are expected to join the military for the common seven year period all Gran Marchers must go through. During this period they may earn up to the title of Man-at-Arms but no further. Once the first year is completed, they may apply for citizenship and thus will become a fully fledged Gran Marcher, with all the appropriate benefits and privileges.

The cost of this has turned out to be somewhat hefty, however. First of all, there is a requirement that allegiance be sworn to Gran March, above and beyond all other allegiances. Second of all, the Geoffites are expected to pay for the privilege and this payment is either to be upfront or as a repayment scheme during tutelage. In essence, this leaves all Geoffites poor and powerless and under the direct control of the Gran March. Any who do not serve a duty somewhere within the Gran March must either sign up or ship out. You've heard rumours that the treatment of Geoffites in the Gran March forces isn't particularly pleasant, either.

One recourse is that you've also heard that Furyondy is recruiting mercenaries in all capacities. Wizards, clerics, fighters, rogues are all welcome to sign-up with them and it's a strictly mercenary deal, meaning that you would have your freedom to leave at any time and you would get paid whilst working.

So... decisions, decisions. Will you join up with the armies of the Gran March or travel to Furyondy for work? Or will you simply dodge the draft and smoke some weed until discovered?


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 25, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

I imagine my character as a cleric of Farlanghn, who takes her first level as a Ranger.  She is a half elf, raised by elves in Celene & therefore was not very involved in the wars.  But her good alignment & wandering instincts have brought her out of the teratory of her birth.  She seeks to travel, explore her human side, & try to help out the side of good.

Her mother is a scholar of the arcane who traveled to the city of Greyhawk for research.  When she returned, she was pregnant.  She never admitted to anyone who the father was, or the circumstances of the tryst.  Manzanita has never felt completely at home among the elves.

She would be very reluctant to join the Grand March army for citizenship, & would probably go to Furyondi to be a mercenary, or explore somewhere else.


----------



## DDK (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Manzanita Sparrow*

Yes, I'm Narrator as well. I'm just too tired to change nicks.



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *I imagine my character as a cleric of Farlanghn, who takes her first level as a Ranger.*



Oops... I forgot to include the NO RANGERS rule. I'm not interested in alternate rangers either. If you want a rangery character, there are plenty of options via multi-classing.



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *She would be very reluctant to join the Grand March army for citizenship, & would probably go to Furyondi to be a mercenary, or explore somewhere else.*



You're confusing what I posted earlier with having relevence to your character. It doesn't. From now on, to save confusion, it's probably best that all character creation be conducted via email.

I'll get back to you, like I did with drs, some time soon.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 25, 2003)

*PC development*

OK.  I can be flexible.  It would help me, I would think, to have some idea of where in Greyhawk the PCs would start, & how the campaign will begin.  That would help me establish a personality & history for my PC.  Should they just be wandering adventurers essentially?  Do you have any suggestions as to classes, races or geographical origin, so as to facilitate a party with cohesive goals?


----------



## DDK (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: PC development*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *It would help me, I would think, to have some idea of where in Greyhawk the PCs would start, & how the campaign will begin.*




I'm doing the reverse. You tell me what sort of character you like, I'll tell you what sort of areas he can come from, you pick, I give you more options, etc. I've already disallowed certain options based on distance or whatever reasons and the rest I'll worry about and shouldn't have any bearing on character creation.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 25, 2003)

Sounds good.  I like that.  I'll email you.


----------



## DDK (Jan 26, 2003)

Chop, chop! This is going very slowly people, what we need, is a Pholtan Inquisition!

Who's your character's momma? Huh? Who's their momma?

Seriously, I've only gotten a brief description from drs and Poto so far... Semlak, what's going on? Stop drinking all that vodka and send me a character description! Gyozo, are you in or out, dude (read the edit to the first post)?

Shall I entice you a little more?

On the matter of half XP/half GP, I'd like to say a few things. Firstly, half GP doesn't mean your characters are poor. That's how I'm gearing the WORLD. I just believe that the standard values are too high and place too much emphasis on the aquisition of items and wealth. Doing it my way, I hope to encourage the reliance on the character's skills, wit and courage; in other words there's a greater emphasis on roleplaying.

In a similar vein, I find the XP values given are simply too much. Characters end up going up levels so fast you barely have time to sneeze in-between feats. That, and the giving of story award, roleplaying and non-combat challenge XP means a greater emphasis on what the character does as a character, rather than as a damage dealer.

My wish to do character creation as a back'n'forth discussion is also an effort to greater personalize the world and thus make it far more involving and interesting for you as a player and me as a DM. By 5th-level a character should have developed many friends, enemies and have gone through changes physically, spiritually and emotionally. That's the whole point of story; the changes the characters go through as a result of their experiences.

That's not to say that I don't like a good battle scene. Being able to scrape through a scenario by the skin of the character's teeth is exciting and rewarding and bringing back the head of a dragon your character slew, even if it's only a baby, is still kinda cool


----------



## Narrator (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok, Gyoza has posted me his character concept so he's on board. That's five players so for now we'll just assume that's the party.

So far we've got:

Bor of Perrenland (Male human Fighter)
Manzanita of Celene (Female elven Bard)
Vendil Stonly (Male human Sorcerer)
GLH of Oerth (unknown)
johnsemlak (unknown)


----------



## Narrator (Jan 27, 2003)

The updated list.

So far we've got:

Bor of Perrenland (Male human Fighter)
Manzanita of Celene (Female half-elven Bard)
Vendil Stonly (Male human Sorcerer)
GLH of Oerth (unknown)

EDIT: Oops, she's a half-breed, not a full-blood!


----------



## drs (Jan 27, 2003)

Great feed back for my character Fourecks, it's much appreciated. I'll do some writing sometime later today and send it off in an email to ya.

Personally with the half GP I don't think there's anything wrong with that, it's more of a setting thing than anything. Though the half XP thing doesn't sound that appealing, the rate at which PBP moves is nothing compared to RL. Even if you can get people dedicated enough to post once per day. Quite often the aspect of a player's character leveling up is one of the few things that can keep a game going. At half XP and a decent post rate from the players (which might not happen) it might take a bit less than 2 years to get to 3rd level. And that will take a lot of grit by you to stick with the game for that long, or even half that long. Sure it might work so long as there's a lot to bring people back to the game post after post. Though giving XP handouts for good RP'ing is good idea, best to give lots of RP'ing opportunities .

Well that's my rambled view anyway, in these PBP it's best to blurt it out, it keeps things moving.


----------



## DDK (Jan 27, 2003)

drs said:
			
		

> *Well that's my rambled view anyway, in these PBP it's best to blurt it out, it keeps things moving. *



No, no, the feedback is appreciated. This is my first foray into running a PBP and so perhaps applying my RL principles to the game should be reconsidered. Since one of my complaints about PLAYING in a PBP was the speed of play, I'll consider revising the half-XP rule as we go. If I find things are moving too slowly, XP-wise, I'll revert to the old tables.

Still, the way we're going with the characters so far I'm betting there'll be a good deal of RP XP. All have interesting ways in which they could develop through the game. Can't wait! Hurry up! Post to me baby, post! 

Now if only that damn Gary (GLH) would reply... stupid bugger always takes ages to get into gear... I think I'll go and thump some action into him...


----------



## DDK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Check out the battlemap*

This is a nifty little program I got ages ago. It ain't flash but it's quick and easy for me to make up maps and throw them online so that I can update them as the battle progresses. I'm thinking of purchasing the images for monsters and heroes, etc. but to do so I have to find someone with a credit card who is willing to buy it for me again which is pretty hard.

But hey, as is it's pretty neat.

Battlemap


----------



## DDK (Jan 27, 2003)

*drs where are you?*

- These recipients of your message have been processed by the mail server:
dnd-drs@mail.com; Failed; 5.1.3 (bad destination mailbox address syntax)

???


----------



## drs (Jan 28, 2003)

Hrm... don't know what's up with that, the account is still open. Anyway that's kind of a dumby account I made for enworld. Try drsoup@yoll.net instead, it's my primary email. Oh and yeah I got my characters history cleaned up last night but my isp was too busy and couldn't get on. I'm just gonna add a few tid bits and send it soon (in less than an hour).


----------



## DDK (Jan 28, 2003)

We have a calendar 

The current day is marked in red which I'll keep up to date. Look below for any religious festivals that your character might engage in or look forward to.

http://home.iprimus.com.au/ddk/calendar.html

I'll also update it for year and put in whatever significant events the PC's engage in, etc.


----------



## drs (Jan 29, 2003)

Well I got my character down 

Bump!


----------



## Markus Elderich (Jan 29, 2003)

Testing account one two three.


----------



## Garik (Jan 29, 2003)

Testing account, 4, 5, 6...


----------



## Bor (Jan 29, 2003)

4, 5, 6... stupid bakluni scum!


----------



## M'faro (Jan 29, 2003)

Do not call him stupid, Perrenner, for you are wise, and know not of sheep!


----------



## M'faro (Jan 29, 2003)

Why is not my signature showing?


----------



## Bor (Jan 29, 2003)

What the? You're an idiot too, Flannish...


----------



## Garik (Jan 29, 2003)

He has a point, sheep are very wise...


----------



## Garik (Jan 29, 2003)

*Hmmmm.*

Hello plebians. I have finally arrived.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 29, 2003)

Markus has aged some 30 years and is now dead (dam giant-kin), say hello to his son, or uncle or sheep...
Testing!


----------



## Narrator (Jan 29, 2003)

For a brief moment, dopplegangers were impersonating various members of the party! Phew, glad there isn't some psyhcotic madman who has complete control over everything, including your characters...


----------



## Grenier (Jan 29, 2003)

Interesting... sigs don't show up until the second post... what an odd little quirk.


----------



## Clete (Jan 29, 2003)

Ayuh, ah, hyas, ah, Iym Cletus... Clete, fer short, ayuh, ayuh...


----------



## DDK (Jan 29, 2003)

*Almost there...*

Well, we're almost ready to start. I'm just waiting on Clete's and Garik's final character breakdowns and once the character sheets are up, I'll start. That'll probably be late tomorrow (my time, about another 16 hours), or early the next day.

Once I post, I won't enforce the 'post per day' rule until we've all settled in to the game and gotten used to the procedure. If you ever need to check, simply use your characters nick and check the current time by your nick and the last post you made. All nicks should remain on GMT +00 time for this reason.

Still waiting on pics people! There are OODLES of places online to get pics from. WotC has dozens, as does Elfwood and Pen & Paper. If you're hankering for a pic that's just right, go to google and use their Image Browser to search for just the right one. Make sure you send them to me unaltered so as to keep the quality intact. I'll do all the resizing and whatnot for avatars and character sheets.

This thread will remain the OOC thread for the game until it's full. No need to waste space with another thread when this one serves just fine. Yammer all you want in here, under any nick you please, I really don't care. Discuss strategy, the game, ask me rules questions or game questions, whatever, I totally don't give a frig about this thread aside from it's use as an OOC thread for the game.

However, in the game thread, I expect and will enforce all the PBP Guidelines I set forth initially. Anyone who posts in that thread with the wrong nick will a) have the post ignored and not count towards the daily requirement, and b) have it deleted if the ops ever get around to it, and c) it will count towards your strikes... three strikes, you're out.

Strikes are based on how much you're pissing me off. You all seem ok so it probably won't happen, but posting with another nick is annoying so it counts. Excessive OOC in the game thread counts. Dicking me around by not posting for a week and then suddenly telling me you left for Hawaii for a holiday and forgot to tell me is an immediate eviction... I really don't care if you think this is harsh, this is not a game people! Oh wait... yes it is... but... umm... well, just do the right thing, yah know? There are seven people involved in this game so don't be selfish by leaving us in the dark!

Umm... what else. I know there was something else... OH! Someone showed me a neat campaign website that I thought was a good idea so I'll be putting one of my own together, slowly, over the course of the next few weeks. Basically it will be a one-stop reference for the campaign and anyone who is interested in our little story.

That's about it... I can't wait! Your characters are going to die such gruesome and bloody deaths, it'll be such fun! 

P.S. drs/Grenier, if you could fix up your sig, it'd be appreciated. My anal-retentiveness hasn't kicked in yet to the point where I'm prepared to log out and log in YET AGAIN to fix it.

EDIT: Oops, forgot to include a list of players. The cast are:

Gabriel Pérez Gallardi as M'faro
Gary Holian as Garik Sammal (that's GAH-reek)
Grant (Poto Knezer) as Manzanita Sparrow
John Semlak (johnsemlak) as Clete Boyer
Ross Gilbertson (Gyozo Dog) as Bor Zeisdragen Vuurzward
Karlo (drs) as Grenier (formerly Markus) Elderich

And last, but definitely not least, Djoran Keil as the Narrator.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 29, 2003)

Karlo (drs) as Grenier Elderich (that's Gren-yeahr, I hope)

Sig right?


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 30, 2003)

*Manzanita*

OOC:It's going to take a bit to internalize all these posting rules, so have some patience with us Narrator.  Anyway, let me give all this a shot.  What, if anything, should go in the subject line? 

_what a bunch of losers Tarvoden has teamed me up with ; )_

Greetings, companions.  I am Manzanita Sparrow, scout & musician from the Wild Coast.  It is a great pleasure to make your acquantances.

Bor, that long weapon looks very useful.  You can probably strike most opponents before they can close with you.  Perhaps you could give me a few pointers with it.

OOC:  whoops, I already screwed up by using the wrong nic.  What's an easy way to pick which ID you log in as?


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2003)

Eh, I've decided to relax that rule about the nicks for a couple of reasons. 

1) We're all human.
2) It was kinda childish in the first place to impose such an anal restriction.
3) I've noticed that having multiple nicks in your cookies can sometimes log you in and out without you realizing... for no particular reason, after having been logged in as Fourecks, I suddenly realized I was about to post as M'faro... not sure if this is a bug with my browser or the forums.

Having said all that, consistancy is a good thing in these threads.

As for the subject line, don't use it at all because I'll be using it to denote certain things like rounds.

Also, don't use quotes and try and keep the OOC to a minimum, just mechanics stuff related to the post, such as "I make a Tumble check" or stuff like that.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

_"I think I look like an undead, I wonder if that's why everyone is looking at me funny."_

"Ugh... Don't worry guys, blood still courses through my veins"

*Grenier takes out a dagger and cuts a few fingers off.*

"See!"

*He waves his bleeding hand around and continues to do so for several minutes until he drops to the ground from blood loss.*

OOC: Testing, testing


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

That right? Or do I have to say everything in 3rd person like Regdar?


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

I think my mail server is down temporarily (keeps timing out), so I didn't get any reply from you Djoran Keil, that is if you sent a reply.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2003)

Configuration complete.


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> *I think my mail server is down temporarily (keeps timing out), so I didn't get any reply from you Djoran Keil, that is if you sent a reply. *



Heh, probably 'cause of all the mail we've been sending back'n'forth to get ready for the game 

A reply to what? I got your pic and put it up on the character sheet, if that's what you mean.

Manzanita has a pic now too. Four more pics to go!


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

'K cool, just checking.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

Hmm I found it really hard to post properly then (I think I cheated the system anyhow)... The rule "Speech: When you are speaking in character, always format the text without action" makes it a lot harder to describe the characters mood and all that jazz. Any tips Djoran?


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

Another thing, should we always post with our sigs? Or just when we are in combat?


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2003)

Tips? Eh, I find it easy to do since all it really is, is breaking up the paragraph into digestible bits.

For instance, instead of, "Git over here, I'm gonna slap you right good, beatch!" Here Koll pulled out his broadsword and began waving it menacingly, "Come on, what're ya afraid of?" Koll moved forward and took a few slashes.

That would simply be broken up into it's constituent bits, like so:

"Git over here, I'm gonna slap you right good, beatch!"

*Here koll pulled out his broadsword and began waving it menacingly.*

"Come on, what're ya afraid of?"

*Koll moved forward and took a few slashes.*

You don't HAVE to have speech, thought, action and OOC in every thread. If you only want to speak, do so. If you only want to show what the character is thinking, do so. You can break up action and dialogue and thought in anyway you want.

The only thing I'd ask is that you try to keep OOC to a minimum.

As for sigs, it's really your choice. I decided not to go with the stat-block in the sig as I figured having that and the webpage was redundant and the webpage was much better as a reference. The stats in the sig are for any variables that might occur. For instance, you might've contracted a disease and don't know about it besides a few hints that you're sick. All the while you get weaker, and weaker and so I surreptitiously lower your characters Strength score in the sig  Stuff like that and hit points and XP are constantly shifting so it's really a reference FOR YOU. Whether you choose to show it or not is up to you however I'd ask that you leave it there and the formatting of it alone so that I can change it regardless of whether it's shown or not.

Oh, and btw Gren, you're in a dump of a tavern/inn, they finest thing they serve is watered down ale and they serve it in wooden mugs, not glasses  Although, if you want, you could always say that's your personal supply.


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2003)

Fourecks said:
			
		

> *As for sigs, it's really your choice. I decided not to go with the stat-block in the sig as I figured having that and the webpage was redundant and the webpage was much better as a reference. The stats in the sig are for any variables that might occur.*



I know this might seem obvious but remember, this is my first time running a PBP!

I just realized that I'm making things convoluted for all of us. From now on, I don't need access to your character accounts. Forget about the sigs, do what you want with the character profiles, etc.

However, you should pay close attention to your character sheets on my webspace from now on. I'll be putting a field in for XP and GP so keep a close watch on the sheet as thieves and diseases abound


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah that'd rock, one (now empty) silver flask purchased for Grenier, they're less than 4gp, 3sp, 2cp, right ?

Btw: Good step in getting rid of the sigs etc!


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2003)

M'faro, you might want to change your account settings so that the subscription to the game thread sends YOU a mail and not me


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm John Semlak, running the character Clete Boyer.


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2003)

Whoohoo! I'm glad some of you have started chatting in character. I was getting worried there for a minute, thinking you had all abandoned me! 

Poto, I really don't know what's up. Maybe it's a cookie thing. Have you got Manzanita's Options set so that the nick uses cookies? If not, go set it so that it has and does. Having said that, you have to logout before you log in or else your browser might get confused. I have the main EN World Forums Index page bookmarked especially for this purpose because the login/logout is always at the bottom of the page.

Also, having gotten M'faro's subscription messages sent to me, I noticed a nifty little thing about the forums. If you bookmark the following two URLS, they'll always take you to the most recent post in the OOC (this one) and Game threads. I thought that was kinda handy.

Game: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=39107&goto=newpost
OOC: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38487&goto=newpost

I have a very basic webpage up for the campaign. It's very vanilla but it's functional. Here 'tis (check out the npc's section for a pic and description of Tarvoden): http://home.iprimus.com.au/ddk/campaign.html

As far as when the game will start... well... I'm still waiting on Gary's character and today I'll be chatting in Greytalk (come along if you want, btw, it's on chat.psionics.net, #Greytalk) so hopefully I can get him to finish up today so that the game can start sometime tomorrow... I'm talking my time, btw, so I'm not sure how that translates for y'all. drs and Gyoza at least know what I'm on about 

Oh! And another thing, I decided to set up a chatroom for the game. It probably won't see much use, but hey, what the heck, it's not like it costs us anything (although, if you can spare it, send money to bynw, the server owner, 'cause he rocks and deserves it), and it's got a DICEBOT. I love dicebots, not sure why, but I think they're very cool. That and since I'm online practically eighteen hours out of everyday (although that will be changing from next week onwards... I'll only be on roughly 12 hours out of every day!), I figured if you wanted to chat, come on over. The chat room is at chat.psionics.net and is called #tpr


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok, I can log in and post as Manzanita no problem so I don't see why you can't. Please find out what is wrong and fix it ASAP.


----------



## Garik (Jan 31, 2003)

Testing, testing.  cool.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC:
John Semlak
I'm playing the character Clete Boyer. 

*
Clete is currently staying at the Thirsty Gnoll.  He is currently waiting for someone, and has also noticed a group of 5 individuals chatting with each other.   He is wondering how these people might be connected to his fate... *


----------



## Clete (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC  OK, now I'm logged in as Clete.


----------



## DDK (Jan 31, 2003)

*Ack!*

Ok, not only was the whole "me edit your character's nick sigs" idea redundant and convoluted, it's also created some problems which might take awhile to fix...

I've swapped over a couple of the emails from my email to the players email which requires one answer to the email sent to confirm that it's a real email.

On top of that, it looks as if me logging in and out of the other accounts has caused conflicts, ie. if you were logged in at the time I tried to log in it would log you out or any number of permutations of that conflict you can think of.

Ok, ok... bad idea, sheesh, no need to harp on me about it! 

So until that's sorted out (hopefully within the next 24 hours), I suggest the casual roleplaying in the tavern go on for a bit and we use this time to test out things and get comfortable with the 'system'.


----------



## Garik (Feb 1, 2003)

does this avatar work?  Let us see.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 1, 2003)

*Ready, set, go!*

Does anyone have any objections to remaking the characters with 32 point-buy? Part of the reason I said 28 was to scare people off; I only wanted serious players, but after thinking about things, I think 32 points would be much better. I don't to fudge rolls which makes for a deadlier campaign, and besides that, I think it would just make your characters cooler 

Unless anyone has anything else they want to do before we start, then I'll be starting in the next five hours at approximately five hours from the time of this post making it roughly 12pm GMT. I'll try to keep to that schedule so that the twenty-four hour period (1 turn) goes from midday of GMT to midday of GMT the following day. I suggest trying to do some sort of conversion so as to know when that is so that you can settle into some sort of routine of when to check and post.

Anyway, till then... enjoy your diseases!


----------



## Grenier (Feb 1, 2003)

For the record Grenier's pouch with his meager monies is inside his pants. Dam cut purses will have to do something special to get it without a punch to the face.


----------



## DDK (Feb 1, 2003)

*Let's get one thing very clear before we start...*

Ok, I was just posting in another thread and realized I haven't done my 'Roleplaying' speech yet...

Basically it consists of me telling you not to metagame.

To me, metagaming takes on many forms. It's something that has bugged me for ages. I was so wrapped when third edition came out and there was finally a term for it 

Asking for a PrC or a second class is metagaming. Don't bother, I'll just ignore the request. Instead, roleplay the interest in another discipline or organization or craft or whatever IN GAME. For another core class this is relatively easy. Psionicist and monk and (my version of) ranger classes exist in the world, they were just taken out of initial consideration so if you want to chase these things down, do so in game. Your character would have enough basic knowledge to seek out evidence of such things, for instance, "I've heard of people who move things without magic and instead... use only their minds!" If you want any of the regular core classes, chase down a mage and ask him to tutor you... simple.

For the most part, the same thing applies with PrC's, however I view PrC's as a reward for good roleplaying, not a right the player has to gain them automatically just because they want them. So you have to earn them through good roleplaying. If you want something along the lines of Shadow Dancer (no garuantee exists that ANY PrC in ANY book exists in this world), then roleplay the character's fascination with shadows and have him skulk around in them a lot and maybe do some research into the demi-planes after asking a mage and finding out there IS a demi-plane of shadow.

Other metagaming that may not seem obvious or may seem 'ok' is doing things in character for the benefit of the playing group. This is my number one pet hate about roleplaying gamers. Inter-part conflict is NOT necessarily a bad thing. People, even best friends, fight, it makes for interesting and dramatic moments. The same goes for metaplots. Just because I've set things up and you've gone down a particular road for several months of play, doesn't mean you HAVE to take what I put before you and run with it 'because it's in the module', if you know what I mean.

A good for instance is the Tarvoden mission. I pretty much railroaded everybody to one degree or another in the intro stories for each character. I tried to remain faithful to each character as I saw them, but ultimately it was me shoving you together. Now... that is the ONLY time I'll ever do that or expect you to swallow it. You've got a good, solid reason to be together, every character (well, except one) has spent at least two days in the tavern getting to know each other and knowing that they were going to potentially go on a mission together. Now... that's where I leave off. It's up to you all to roleplay what happens next. If you decide that Tarvoden's mission is bogus, then don't take it! If you think your character would walk away, from the party and from everybody, DO IT! Let me sweat over what happens next. That said, don't walk away out of spite for me or another player or what happens IN game, roleplay how you think the character would act, above all else.

[/rant]


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2003)

I like heroic characters & think a 32 pt base is a good idea.  On your point buys, do you go with the system that buying a 15 or 16 costs 2 points & a 17 or 18 costs 3 points?  It looked like maybe you didn't based on the stats of the other PCs.


----------



## DDK (Feb 1, 2003)

Based on the stats of the other PC's? Everybody has used the system from the DMG as I've indicated to do on numerous occassions...

That I am aware of, everyone either has their character at 28 or 32 point-buy as per the rules in the DMG (p. 19-20). Some haven't given me their altered stats yet but since three have already and I know a fourth will soon, the vote is that we switch to 32 points.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 2, 2003)

*Just a note.*



			
				Grenier said:
			
		

> *Before Tarvoden pulls away Grenier answers his question quickly.
> 
> "Indeed, I have conversed with a wise scholar met by chance, and I must thank you again." *



Just to let you know that nothing can be retroactive like this. You can't change the past so you're better off reacting to the present. Maybe Grenier is miffed that Tarvoden pulled away?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 2, 2003)

I knew something would come of this . I didn't really know what to say in answer to Tarvoden, so I just made up something. 
I would assume Grenier knows that it is a magical staff from seeing his uncle use one, or one of his uncle's mage friends with one. Though Grenier's knowledge of the staff wouldn't go pass that and the fact it has something to do with fire (the red run).
What was I meant to say? "I've been a lazy F", all because I haven't had an actual chance game wise to research it's powers? 
I'll make that clearer in the 'thought' area of my post next time, in fact I'll edit my post and fix it up now.


----------



## DDK (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok.I think you misunderstood what I was saying...

I was talking about the 'Before Tarvoden...' bit. It was posted in a manner that made it retroactive. You can't say 'before' because it's already happened, it's been, it's gone. Imagine us at a table and I'd just DM'd that and you saying, "Oh wait, I wanna say something before he speaks to someone else!" and me saying, "Sorry, too late, he's already spoken to someone else, life's like that..."

As for tha staff matter... hehe, now that you mention it, you do need to get the power identified before you can use it


----------



## DDK (Feb 2, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> *What was I meant to say? "I've been a lazy F", all because I haven't had an actual chance game wise to research it's powers? *



Err... I don't understand why this is a problem. Has your character had a spare 125gp to get it identified since gaining it?


----------



## drs (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh ok I see, fair enough, miffed indeed . 

And for the staff I was contemplating detect magic and read magic more than anything.

Edit: I went back and double fixed it .


----------



## Narrator (Feb 2, 2003)

Grr... Gary hasn't posted yet... strike one for him. This is really disappointing. I spent friggin' HOURS with him making up a damn character and he's a no show. I expected better of him, quite frankly.

So I'll be playing his character as an NPC for now and if he doesn't show another two times, he's out. Everybody feel free to hassle him to get his act together


----------



## M'faro (Feb 2, 2003)

OOC: Since I'm from a spanish speaking country, I found funny the name Poto has chosen to his character. That's because "Manzanita" means "Little Apple" in spanish


----------



## DDK (Feb 3, 2003)

Lol, that could have so many meanings... I wonder if it was intentional?

Btw, what _does_ .uy stand for? Uraguy?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita is a beautiful local  tree w/a yellow trunk & bark that peels off.  You could call it a bush even; it's pretty small.  I love them; they're beautiful.  It sounded like a good elven name.  Perhaps the Spanish named them?  I don't think the spanish made it this far north.  Maybe they also grow in the south.  Maybe not, though, since they certainly don't grow apples.


----------



## DDK (Feb 3, 2003)

*Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!*



			
				Garik said:
			
		

> * OOC: Hi everyone, sorry for the delay....I'm on board now (no pun intended.)  So Djoran, hands off my PC! ;-)  I'm going to do a little retcon here. Earlier, when Tarvoden addressed Garik at the tavern and asked if he was joining them, his reply looked more like this: *



Ok... although I've spoken with the offender and was initially 'Ok' with this, seeing as it had to do with character background and response, the more I think about it, the more it bugs the crap out of me.

Why should I let you do this when it was a direct result of you being LATE? I haven't let anyone else get away with retconning anything, albeit the former issue with drs was a much more minor thing, but still.

So, I figured I'd get some input from you all. To allow THIS, and only this, retcon, or not to allow this retcon, that is the question?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 3, 2003)

I say let it go. Garik's retcon has little chance of messing things up, though retcon such as mine had the potential to mess stuff up totally... It's kind of weird... I dunno damit... maybe Garik's "but extends a hand in a curt gesture, then bows slightly saying nothing" was too much, that's the only real thing that could have caused disorder 'ere...


----------



## Bor (Feb 3, 2003)

Arrrrgh! It's all falling apart! Ok, don't panic. Bor can be an NPC for awhile... yes, yes, an NPC...

Gyozo Dog has left the building. Enter, the Narrator! I will be playing Bor as an NPC for awhile.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 3, 2003)

In response to Fourecks question about letting it go, I suppose I'll agree with Grenier.  Let's move on.  Now of course, this should be a one-time gimme.  We can't be changing our past actions all the time.


----------



## DDK (Feb 3, 2003)

*Important!*

Ok, fine, Gary gets a pass, but it's still a strike...

I need to know if you can tell who is who on this battlemap. I can at 1280x1024 resolution, but then again I made the map so I know exactly what to look for.

http://home.iprimus.com.au/ddk/mock1.jpg

Hopefully I'll be able to get the file sizes down too for these things once I start using proper methods but they'll still be around 100k each.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2003)

*strikes & such*

Personally I'm a bit dubious about the strikes & specific rules regarding our gaming.  It sounds more like how a teacher would structure a classroom than how a group of mature adults would structure a mutually consensual game.  I think we should make the assumption that we all are excited about this game, love the game & will do our best to play in a responsible fashion (I am, I do, & I will).

Then again, I'm pretty new at PbP gaming, & I realize that we are largely strangers to each other, so I respect our DM's strategy.  I do hope you're careful to treat us all as adults, though, DM.  I'm sure I'm going to screw up now & then myself (I reckon I already have), but have some leniency on us.  I love this game & would hate to see it fall apart on particulars.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2003)

On the battlemap, I can make out who is who, but it's difficult.  Perhaps after a while, we'll become more familiar w/each other's pictures (at this point, I haven't ironed out precisely who is who among the other players.)  Since we do only have to post once/day, we should be able to take the time to study the map before we act.  Also, mistakes happen in battle, so mavbe having a slightly error-prone map isn't such a bad thing.  It's certainly far superior to the combat maps (or lack thereof) in the other two PbP threads I play in.


----------



## DDK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: strikes & such*

Good points...

...but on the flip-side, I find the term 'adult' to be too liberally used, not by you as such, just in general. People seem to lack the most basic levels of respect and the fact is that my rules and attitude are learned behaviour through fourteen years of DM'ing in which I've mostly been treated with very little respect.

As you're no-doubt aware, I put in a great deal of effort into these games and I provide no illusions as to what I expect of players in return. I was up-front and honest about my expectations, so anyone who ante'd up to join this game, should be willing to live up to them.

I'm tired of putting in hours of effort only to have players not turn up or come to my games half-drunk from the night before or any other of a dozen permutations of disrespect to me and the other gameers.

There are six people involved in this game and my rules were made not as some arbitrary measure to make me feel powerful but to make the game fair and reasonable for all people involved and to make it the best game I feel it can be in this medium.

So when someone doesn't fulfill the obligations they agreed to, it shows how little they care about not only me, but us as a group and the game itself. It's disrespectful to make everyone wait and wonder and, especially in a PBP, it causes hiccups which act to destroy the suspension of disbelief.

Now, I'm not an ogre, I understand that life takes precedence over D&D and that we're all human and make mistakes, but at the same time, I'm tired of being treated like my efforts don't matter; I'm not asking for praise or any ego-stroking, just that you do your best to play by the rules you agreed to.

A case in point is your retraction of the Pozo post and reposting under the Manzanita nick. That shows you respect me and the other players. You made an honest mistake and tried to correct it. I don't fault you for that and in fact credit you for doing your best.

So yeah, maybe 'strikes' are childish, but so is being petty or selfish enough to not respect the DM and the players your gaming with; it's not that hard to abide by the rules of the game.

I'll consider dropping the whole strikes thing but for now, I'd like to see how the game pans out and how we, as a group, settle in. Keep in mind, this is my first foray into being a DM of a PBP too, so I'm only going by what I think is best; if it turns out my methods aren't effective or fair, I'll change them.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 4, 2003)

Personally I agree with Djoran, in just about all the PBP games I've been in you end up getting the people that just seem to lax behind. Mostly that is because they lose interest in their character or the game (If they can't find the time they shouldn't have joined). With this system it will either force them into at least discussing what's wrong, or it will just send them on their way. The only thing wrong with the system is that points might accumulate because of a few unlucky instances. Maybe some type of good behavior system needs to be in place? Something like after a week of a player adhering to the rules a point will be slashed from that player's record... or something along those lines.

Concerning the map; I can pick out who's who pretty easily, none of our avatars are really that similar (That's at 1152 x 864 btw).


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*News!*

I'll be opening up the slot for Bor's place soon so that someone can take over the character. Anyone wishing to play him can remodel him as a fighter or barbarian with whatever stats they wish, but the basic history and for the most part, equipment, will remain the same.

There are a few people I intend on asking to see if they wish to join the game with this character, however if they turn the offer down, then anyone you know who might be interested, please let them know and give them my email or tell them to post in this thread.

I should know by tomorrow whether or not the people I intend asking are interested or not.

Also, I've got the website pretty much worked out. Just gotta do the grunt work to fill in all the blanks. I'll let you know when it's finished.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you base your website on the  Bigpond.net.au/greyhawkcampaign one I sent you?

I really enjoyed that site, but it is updated so infrequently, I rarely go there.  I do credit it with getting me re-interested in the world of Greyhawk.  Over a few weeks, I read that entire greyhawk history section.  It was the first I'd heard of the Greyhawk wars.  Do you know where all that comes from?  Some official WoTC publication?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, it's not a bad site. I'm basing my design off of several sites I've seen around the place. Currently I'm waiting on an artist to say that I can use his pic before i can reveal the URL. It's nothing fancy though, more functional. But it's all GREY and that's the most important thing 

As for the history of the GH wars, yeah, it's at WotC's site. Although to find it is a PITA. Go to Canonfire! (in my Fourecks sig) and put in the search engine 'Greyhawk Wars' and you can download it from there. You can also get (assuming GLH has put it in the dB) a PDF version of Ivid the Undying (again, a free download from WotC but in RTF format and full of typos). Great read if you're into Greyhawk flavour text.

Many people diss the GH Wars because it's doesn't have the 'Greyhawk Feel'. Personally, I think that's a load of bunkem. Everybody has their own interpretation of how NPC's and nations would conduct themselves and the fact is, is that real history is full of instances where you wouldn't believe it based on what you knew before. And that's what they complain about, saying things like, 'But the Scarlet Brotherhood wouldn't do that!" and to that I say, "Bah, you're an idiot, who the hell are you to know exactly what a nation would or wouldn't do or how something as chaotic as warwould pan out? Sheesh!"

So for me, I take the GH Wars write-up at face value. I think it's cool. Especially Osson's Raid, he rules.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*A bardic note*

Oh and another thing. I think I already told you this but it's worth repeating as a reminder. If you've read stuff like that, feel free to use it in game. The GH Wars are current history and even ancient history, assuming you're not a dunce, is basic knowledge of a character through stories and legends and myths. If you need to recall something specific, THEN it's a bardic knowledge or knowledge check.

But as a bard you can, at any time, use the stories that are contained within GH flavour text write-ups. In fact, I encourage it. As long as you put it in the context of a story or a poem or a song relating to the legend/myth or whatever, I'm cool with it. The best example I can think of is Osson's Raid. If you feel you can use stuff like that as a bard character, do so. For instance, you could say stuff like, "This is a trap. I feel like Osson when he was rounded up by the Herzog's forces and made to traverse the Saltmarsh!" or in a more useful instance, "I remember the tale of Osson, a hero who fell in the wars, he double-backed along his path to confuse his pursuers, maybe we could try that?"

These are only poorly thought out examples but I'm sure you get the gist. And feel free to make stuff up, too. A story is, after all, a story and most are embellished in each telling until they become little more than a story that was once based on a fact 

Lastly, I ask that you don't consider anything written as being exactly how it will be in my game. Some things will be, some things won't be. In other words, consider anything written in canon to be heresay, rumour and story


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm going to try to work some of that bard stuff in.

Not to meddle w/your domain, but personally I think Clerics are the most useful of all classes.  None of us even have "heal" as a class skill I think.  Any chance Bor could be ditched or turned into a cleric by the new PC?  Just a thought, I'm sure you've given this some thought yourself.  I'd just hate to see my beloved "little apple" die slowly after a measly orc arrow just because no one was competent enough to bring her up from -1 hp.  I'll have to remember to remind the other characters how to use the Keogmen's ointment once we get started....


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*A note about grammar & clerics*

You would think, me being a wannabe writer and being so anal about how this game is run, that I'd be a stickler for spelling, grammar and punctuation, whouldcha?

I know some of my posts are a little difficult to read because of poor grammar, spelling and punctuation, and I apologize for this. Basically, it's just laziness. Since I'm dong this adventure mostly on the fly with only a basic idea of where I want things to go, I have to write a story practically every time I post. Sometimes I just can't be bothered editing it properly or I'm too tired.

But hey, at least this means I'm not harping on you guys about your grammar, punctuation and spelling 

As for the cleric thing, I can't rightly force anyone to go a cleric if they don't want to but it will be a definite suggestion to whoever picks up the gauntlet.


----------



## DDK (Feb 6, 2003)

*Nick changes and Campaign Website*

For those who have to make nick changes, I've found the two links below help speed up the process immensely.

Whatever nick you're in, use the first one to logout. If you're returning to your regular nick, simply click on the link it takes you to and log in at the bottom of the page. If, however, you're intending on posting to the game thread, use the second link here as it takes you directly to a login screen that will then take you directly to a Reply To screen. Saves a lot of page loading.

Logout: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/member.php?action=logout

Login/Post: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/newreply.php?action=newreply&threadid=39107

Also, I'm tired of waiting for this guys approval to use his graphic. He's previously ok'd it and I was only waiting out of respect but since he doesn't return emails and hasn't been on AIM in three days... the new website is up and running here: http://home.iprimus.com.au/ddk/index.html

You'll note that you'll have to change your links for the character sheets. Also, if you could, please change the WWW link in your Profiles as I use these for quick access to your character sheets.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 6, 2003)

I've changed my (Clete's) website.  Might I add that I really like the new campaing website you've set up.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks. It'd be a lot better if I had access to webspace with SSI and CGI/PHP but, eh, it'll do. Still a couple of bugs in it though and it's very... Grey... but I like that 

Oh, and another thing I forgot to mention. The email addresses are there for our convenience mainly, in case we lose addies or whatnot (I tend to lose 'em a lot due to one reason or another) and are anti-spammed so no worry about spider's trawling for your email addies.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

Spiffy (grey ) website, one lil' peeve though, I couldn't get back to the main page after clicking on a character. Maybe you could make the "The World of Greyhawk" pic link back to the main page (cast etc).


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

Lol at "I love your game and you're the BEST player in it!" and "I love the campaign and you are a brilliant DM!".

Oh and I fixed up Grenier's profile address.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 6, 2003)

Are the Knights of the Hart described in the LGG or somewhere else.  I have the LGG but at home.  I'll read up on it tonight. 

Is the map you (DDK) posted earlier from FtA or somewhere esle?  I still plan to get FtA.  

Is there a good map in FtA that has the route we'll be following?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Game notes and replies.*

Sorry if the 'shoving you out the back gate' thing felt a bit rushed but I thought that I should get things moving and throw the ball in your court instead of keeping it as a back'n'forth between your characters and NPC's. That and I didn't want to roleplay the whole 'going down the stairs, past the guards (they nod, one growls), click, click, click (yes Clete, you watch closely), etc.

Btw, I've decided to go with bold for my DM'ing actions instead of OOC since I figure reading pages of red text could get annoying 

John, I should've mentioned this before but I forgot. The way I do Gather Info is that you tell me how many hours and how much money you want to spend and that affects the final result. For each hour a minimum of one gold needs to be spent buying drinks, greasing palms, etc. Every hour and/or gold more than that increases the chance of success by +1. There is no maximum however the more you wander about asking people, the more likely it is someone will take notice which can be either a good or bad thing, my call 

The thieves' guild and temples I'll do seperately in the thread soon after I post this.

As for equipment, just buy whatever you want up to 1,400gp (hey, you could hock stuff and pull together resources to get that much!  ) maximum for a single item. However no group of similar items can be over 600gp (ie. you can only buy 4 150gp potions, or 2 300gp scrolls, etc.) and no magic item over 600gp can be purchased in town. 

Other than that, it's freeform. Roleplay as you please, tell me what you want your characters to do, etc. If you just want to have your character sit in a tavern until everyone else is ready to leave, that's fine to.

Website: Aww man... I hate not having SSI... if I had SSI, I'd only have to alter one page but to fix this, I have go back and fix them all! Free webspace sucks!

Emails: Heh, yeah, I figured that if someone was actually going to bother to email any of us about the game, then they can damn well say something nice 

Knights: Yeup, there's a write-up on 'em but just be known that you can't use any of that without knowledge checks. I don't mind general stuff like, "Oh, yeah, I've heard of them, they like, hate the Knights of the Watch, don't they?" but no specifics like, "Yes, they dislike them and have done for many years though the cause of the rift is unknown."

Maps: Yes, the maps are from FtA. Good luck finding a copy...

As for the route, well, that's your decision. I say have your character buy a map and I'll post it on the site 


P.S. There is actually a map already on the site but technically speaking your characters should buy one...


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Game notes and replies.*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *
> Maps: Yes, the maps are from FtA. Good luck finding a copy...
> 
> *




I'll get the ESD from SVGames.  Tehre aren't too many second hand RPG shops in Moscow...


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Grr*

*"Well I saw a place called [insert inn name here] that looked good enough. Unless someone knows of better, how bout we use that as a meeting place for morning and for tonight's lodging if none else is arranged."*

If yah don't know, yah don't know...

Your character has only been in Gorsend for around two days, including today...

EDIT: Ok, I just reread your character's intro bit and realized that I didn't state the character had only been there for two days... I also thought I had made it clear that you had travelled with Garik... oops... Garik has travelled with you and Tarvoden from Pellak. Since Tarvoden was hardly ever around in the journey down, and he made no mention of you two working together in the future, there was no reason for you two to have talked. However, you can if you wanted to. Sorry, got mixed up with different histories.

REDIT: There was no reason for you two to talk specifically because you were travelling in a group with twenty others. Oops again... Tarvoden had been gathering troops from various places. I'm SURE I mentioned that in everyone elses write-ups... sorry.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok, no probs. Will edit post a bit.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Oops again*

Ok, I've only had rice'n'ramen for the last three days so I think my brain is starting to shut-down...

I forgot to mention that you have to up all prices in Gorsend by 50%. Such is the cost of war...


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

Several things:

- M'faro updated. 
- I really like the website of the adventure.
- I have FtA boxed set if anyone want some part scanned.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

50% !? Rice'n'ramen !?!? 

Lol, so long as Grenier has 10gp left form the 250 I'll stay with the list I put in the IC thread. Though if not I'll take off the scroll of charm person.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

Is Bor character already taken or its still available?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

The Bor character is available, yes. Anyone who wants to join can either take him as is or modify him a little (as long as he still retains the general look and feel presented thus far) or, can take an entirely new character.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Variant Rule: Sharpening blades.*

Asking for maps of Horned Lands, Lands of Iuz, Critwall and Doraaka, arouses suspicion: make it an encounter.

I'm thinking of using a rule I made up ages ago (for 2nd ed) that made sharpening blades and carrying whetstones worthwhile.

Basically, every time you go into combat, your blade (piercing and slashing) gets dulled. This is represented by a maximum -1 penalty to damage that is gained after any combat. If you spend an hour sharpening the blade, which requires a whetstone and some oil, at the end of the hour you make a Craft (metalworking/weaponsmithing) roll against a DC of 17. Success negates the penalty. A further hour spent sharpening gives the blade a fine edge that increases the damage dealt on the first successful blow by +1 and negates any penalty that would be gained after that combat.

It means a little bit of book-keeping and something extra to remember, but it's a nice, quirky little thing that enhances the game, I think.

The reason the DC is relatively high is that if you've ever tried sharpening a blade (as in a proper steel blade, not you're funky fake ones), you'll know that succeeding isn't easy and takes either time, luck or skill. I figure with the Take 10 rule, most people who care should be able to get it easy enough and those who don't can always take a good stab (pun intended) at it


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*OOC and Character Actions*

Hmm... ok, two things, first, this is the OOC thread so any major OOC stuff to be discussed can be discussed in here.

Secondly... as you know, I'm on a learning curve and one thing I've discovered is that I have to wait for people to be clear before continuing. Now, I'm not picking on you, John, just using your actions with Clete as an example. Instead of saying, "I want to go and do this sometime later," could you all say instead, "I'm doing this, this, and this now." Be definitive so that I can make judgements over whether or not to continue. For instance, with Clete's gather info deal, in the sentence it indicated that he was in a discussion and waiting for a response from others whereas in OOC it was as if he was going right then and there. So I couldn't be sure what was happening. If John had said, "I'm going and doing this right now," then I would've responded, however since I was unsure, I'm still waiting for confirmation of his actions.

Like I said, not a gripe just me learning and trying to figure out the best way to move forward.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

The calculations I made based on the map are wrong since 1 hex is not 20 miles in the Darlene maps that are in FtA boxed set.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah I think I muddled things up a bit with my going to the inn and walking the streets for items post... So how about I edit it and we just be at the inn if we've found one or walking the streets looking for one if we haven't.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2003)

What is FtA? - oh, it must be From the Ashes, the Ivid the Undying thing?  Does it come w/maps of all of Greyhawk?  I have the darlene maps from the 80s.  But it doesn't have nearly the cities & details that other maps seem to have.

Great website Narrator.  You're obviouly putting a lot of work into this campaign.  & I'm loving it.

So it seems we don't know how far it is to Critwall.  I guess the PCs must buy a map...


----------



## DDK (Feb 7, 2003)

*I'll be busy the next couple of days.*

The first map is from The Marklands and is 20 miles. The second is from FtA and is 30 miles per hex.

I still haven't gotten final actions from people so I can't respond. If that's intentional I have no problems with that but if you want things to move forward, tell me what your characters are doing.

Finding an inn is no big deal unless you want to roleplay entering and interacting with NPC's. Your choice. If not, assume you've found a reasonable one and move on. We can do things the fast or slow way, again, your choice. The way you choose is simple. The slow way is how things are going now, by not telling me, in no uncertain terms, in OOC what your character IS doing I'll simply wait until I am told and assume people are RP'ing.

Although I'll keep posting, I'll be gaming for the next two days straight so I won't be around as much.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 7, 2003)

*Inexperience, Confusion & Frelling Up*

Ack! I'm completly lost! Ok, I don't mind admitting that at this point, I have no idea what's going on in the game. I asked in the above post for people to make unequivocal statements in OOC as to what they're characters are doing, if anything.

So now I'm a little confused. I said that you can find an inn, no problem, just say you're looking in OOC and stop and hire a room etc. Details people! I need to know, unequivocally, what it is you're characters are actually doing. Saying it in character or hinting at it in OOC isn't enough for me to govern actions by.

Please, for me, I need this as I can't read between the lines. For instance, Karlo, you said IC that Grenier was going to head off and then asked if anyone was coming but in OOC didn't actually say he was going anywhere, just gave me a list and on top of that you mentioned a chair... last I knew, nobody had moved from the alleyway aside from M'faro and Grenier walking a little.

I know this may sound silly, but I'm new to this and so I need you to think of me as being REALLY stupid and so you need to state, in OOC, in absolute and clear terms exactly what your character IS doing, not what he might do or will do or can do, but IS doing.

Also, I frelled up and accidentally posted a game note that was not meant to be seen by you in the message above! Ack! Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain...


----------



## Grenier (Feb 7, 2003)

Lol sorry, I've had a bit of sleep deprivation over the last few nights...

That 'against the chair' thing was assuming we had found an inn and were discussing the plan further. Next thing you now I'll be sitting next to Iuz in Doraaka .

So at this point we're in the alley and walking out? Ok, I'll post from there then.


----------



## DDK (Feb 7, 2003)

Lol, it seems like we're simply in different universes when it comes to this so ultimately I'll just do the best I can at interpreting.

For sanities sake, I'll try and explain the problem one last time in succinct terms.

It's not WHAT, it's WHEN that I'm having the trouble with.


----------



## DDK (Feb 7, 2003)

*To Manzanita*

You failed your knowledge Geography roll... oh wait, you've already spoken information that is accurate and you know to be accurate since you've based your knowledge on a map the party doesn't have!

I'm not quite sure I understand your use of a skill in this manner. In future, ask to make the roll BEFORE quoting accurate information that you know but your character may or may not know.

Not that it's a major issue at this point since at the end of the day, what you just said could be found out from the map that the party was looking at in the store...


----------



## DDK (Feb 8, 2003)

*To Grenier*



			
				Grenier said:
			
		

> *"Sure..."
> 
> Grenier gives the man another 5 sheafs.
> 
> ...



Umm... you've totally lost me here. You put '20gp worth of gems' on the table which you can't do because each is worth 15 so I simply assumed you put two gems down and mistakingly thought I'd said 10gp gems.

He appraised them and said the two were worth 25 in total and that another 5 would get you the MAP, not mapS, MAP.

But then you asked in OOC if you're only paying 70gp which totally confused me because by giving over another gem, you would've paid a total of 45gp.

Maybe the confusion is over the word 'sheafs'. In Furyondy, a gold piece is called a wheatsheaf. He's charging you 70gp for the four maps, or 30gp for one.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 8, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> "Very well, I'll take the lot little man..."
> 
> *Grenier says, he then looks the shop over so that the man can see.*
> 
> ...




Yeah um... I was trying to pay 70gp for the lot, 50+20 =70 . So now that you say the gems are worth 15gp a pop, I'll give him 1 gem and 55gp for the four maps (If he gives me  about them not being worth 15gp I'll give him straight 70gp coins ). That clear things up?


----------



## DDK (Feb 8, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> *Yeah um... I was trying to pay 70gp for the lot, 50+20 =70 .*



Ahh, I've got it now. It was a matter of phrasing. I thought you said you were taking twenty gp of gems out of the 50gp bag of gems... I just didn't put 50 + 20 together. See, sleep deprivation can be fun!


----------



## Garik (Feb 9, 2003)

*Garik is waiting at the Inn/Tavern, in its common room, with whomever decided to hang back.  He has ordered himself a mug of boiling water, into which he has dropped strange leaves from his pocket to brew a tea. He scans the room, waiting for others to return.*


----------



## DDK (Feb 9, 2003)

Garik said:
			
		

> *Garik is waiting at the Inn/Tavern, in its common room, with whomever decided to hang back.  He has ordered himself a mug of boiling water, into which he has dropped strange leaves from his pocket to brew a tea. He scans the room, waiting for others to return. *



Err... this should be posted in the Game thread... otherwise it don't happen. Unless you're wanting to discuss stuff out of character but the post above is an in character action.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

As M'faro has been for almost 3 years in refugee camps in Urnst, is it possible he has seen people affected with typhus before? Maybe even he has been infected and knows the symptoms, so now he can act in consequence.


----------



## DDK (Feb 9, 2003)

*Skill points*

As much as I would like to say, "Yeah, your character history allows you to know about that sort of thing 'cause your character has been through it," the simple fact is, is that such is not represented in the character's stats.

I've been thinking about this a lot lately and I've decided that, if you are all willing and agree, to up every classes skill points by two. That means fighters would get 4 skill points a level, rogues 10. It also means you'll have more skill points to distribute for your characters as it will be retroactive.

At this early point in the game where we haven't used too many skills, I'm ok with this if you are.

As some of you might know but I might not have made all of you aware, I allow skill swaps. That means, if you have a skill in your class skill selection that you don't want or need but there is another skill that you crave, you can swap them as long as they are of equal power.

By power, I mean Trained/Untrained, Class Skill Only, etc. So for instance, you could swap out Climb for Move Silently, but you couldn't swap out Profession for Scry. On the same token, if you want to give up two minor skills for a major, or one major skill for two minor's, that's ok as well. I have final approval though so run any choices by me first.

If you could ALL please let me know if you are or aren't ok with this ASAP so that a final decision could be made, it would be appreciated.

So, M'faro, if you get an extra 8 skill points from this, I suggest doing some swapping or cross class skill buys in Knowledge (infectious diseases) or Heal


----------



## Grenier (Feb 9, 2003)

Hell I got no problem with it .


----------



## Grenier (Feb 9, 2003)

A quick question; was I able to acquire those two scrolls I was after?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> *A quick question; was I able to acquire those two scrolls I was after? *



Yes, like I said, everything else was bought without incident or any odd occurances.

Put it this way, unless you specifically state that you want to go to each shop and haggle with the merchants, I won't roleplay mundane encounters like that. Therefore if you say, "We go off and get X, X, and X (dirty buggers!) and then go back to the tavern" I'll infer that you don't want to roleplay each mundane encounter (same with bartenders and whatnot, unless you want to interact with them, which you do by saying "I go up to the bartender and ask him a question", then I just assume you got the best deal you could but do not do any rolls or give any special deals or any information... that's the price of expedience) and therefore by inference YOU can ascertain that any encounter I force into a roleplaying situation has some significance to the game and your characters.

In other words, you didn't just haggle for a map, something else was happening...


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm ok with the skill points modification 

Just one question, this is only for 1st level or for higher levels too?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

M'faro said:
			
		

> *Just one question, this is only for 1st level or for higher levels too? *



Every level, every class.

So as a fighter, your initial skill points would be (4 + Int modifier) x 4 and every level in fighter thereafter you would gain another 4 + Int modifier skill points.

Druids, rangers, barbarians, monks and bards would get 6 per level; fighters, paladins, clerics, wizards and sorcerers would get 4 per level and rogues would get 10 per level.

The more I think about it, the more I like it and think it wouldn't unbalance anything. I think it's a win/win change to the system, though I might be wrong.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

I've decided that I truly can't be fuguggered keeping track of the characters mundane items and gold. Every so often I'll ask for an update on the parties cash resources and that'll be about it. So it's up to you to keep track.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

Right, but what happens with the max ranks per level (level+3)?  Will you keep it like that?


----------



## DDK (Feb 9, 2003)

M'faro said:
			
		

> *Right, but what happens with the max ranks per level (level+3)?  Will you keep it like that? *



Yes, of course. That was never in consideration to change.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2003)

I love having more skill points.  I think it makes the characters more interesting.  Would my bard get any more though?  You've already given some bonus for that?

Clearly I'm having some trouble keeping track of what's happening when, just as everyone is, perhaps.  I think we'll get this all worked out.  Please forgive my stumbling attemps.  I'm also on the road (in San Francisco), & I'm posting in more of a rush than usual.

I have to say though that I love this campaign.  I've always loved Greyhawk, & my one compliant about it since the Greyhawk wars became lore, is that there's just so much evil & wrong in the world that it's hard for a good-aligned PC to just go off adventuring for fame & fortune.  I think most would feel obliged to go fight against the forces of evil instead of investigating that old abandoned Monestary (or whatever).  So I'm happy that this campaign seems to recognize that & combines the quest to right wrongs, with some personal gain.  & all in my favorite campaign world.  I love your rich descriptions, too, DM.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

If the skill points modification is approved here goes mine:

Climb +6 (4), Handle Animal +3 (4), Heal +3 (4), Jump +6 (4), Listen +2 (2), Ride +6 (4), Spot +2 (2)


----------



## DDK (Feb 9, 2003)

*The Narrator bangs head against wall repeatedly in the background...*

The Narrator is a tad busy right now so I've been chosen to relay the following message:

The Question.


			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *We still need to purchase our provisions.  Would you accompany me, M'faro, with the horses, so we can carry our purchases back to the inn?  This evening, I will attempt to learn more of our trek from the patrons of the hotel.*




The Answers.


			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *Due to farrier's and liveries closing early, you decide that finding a beast of burden should be your first task. With little difficulty, you're able to pick up a fine steed for a reasonable price.
> 
> You stop by apothecaries and temples for potions, various specialty stores for rations and tents and whatnot, gaining whatever you needed with little fuss or negotiation.*





			
				Grenier said:
			
		

> *A quick question; was I able to acquire those two scrolls I was after?*





			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *Yes, like I said, everything else was bought without incident or any odd occurances.*


----------



## DDK (Feb 9, 2003)

*Stuff & Skills*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *I love having more skill points.  I think it makes the characters more interesting.  Would my bard get any more though?  You've already given some bonus for that?*



Yeah, I've been considering that... I'm really not sure, to be honest. I think that upping the skill points is a good thing because, like you said, it allows you to round out the character more; which is why I also allow the skill swaps. Individualizing a character and making him unique from other characters is part of the enjoyment of the game, IMO.

I'm really not sure about giving the bard 8 skill points though; on the one hand, I'd agree that in the old system they didn't have enough but with this change, I'm not sure if giving them more is justified even though everyone else got an upgrade as well.

I'll have to think on it, sorry.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Clearly I'm having some trouble keeping track of what's happening when, just as everyone is, perhaps.  I think we'll get this all worked out.  Please forgive my stumbling attemps.  I'm also on the road (in San Francisco), & I'm posting in more of a rush than usual.*



Lol, see the above post 

We're all human (actually, I'm pretty sure I'm a changeling but that's a story for another time...) so you're forgiven 



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *I have to say though that I love this campaign.  I've always loved Greyhawk, & my one compliant about it since the Greyhawk wars became lore, is that there's just so much evil & wrong in the world that it's hard for a good-aligned PC to just go off adventuring for fame & fortune.  I think most would feel obliged to go fight against the forces of evil instead of investigating that old abandoned Monestary (or whatever).  So I'm happy that this campaign seems to recognize that & combines the quest to right wrongs, with some personal gain.  & all in my favorite campaign world.  I love your rich descriptions, too, DM. *



Heh, thanks. I try my best. And although I'm an anal-retentive perfectionist who picks on my players incessently for every minor transgression and demand 110% from all of them all of the time... I don't mean anything by it, I'm just being me 

Any complaints, suggestions, etc. I'm open to, although having said that, most people find that when I defend my stance on anything they criticize, they then never criticize again. I find this odd. If you criticize something I'm doing, I'll attempt to explain my reasoning and if I think my decision is just, I'll defend the stance. So by all means, please criticize, just be prepared for me to say, "Yeah, but..." 



			
				M'faro said:
			
		

> *If the skill points modification is approved here goes mine:
> 
> Climb +6 (4), Handle Animal +3 (4), Heal +3 (4), Jump +6 (4), Listen +2 (2), Ride +6 (4), Spot +2 (2) *




Ok, so you put 4 into Heal but only got a +2 rank, so I'm assuming that's cross-class. Listen and Spot, however... did we discuss in email that swap? I can't remember but I'm assuming you're swapping out Craft and Swim for Spot and Listen, which I'm cool with.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm fine with adding skill points, I'll think about what I want to add and let you know tomorrow (Monday).

Does the max of 4 ranks per skill at 1st level still hold?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*Rinse'n'repeat...*



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Does the max of 4 ranks per skill at 1st level still hold? *



Yes, it still remains.

That's everybody replied then so it's a done deal; everybody has more skill points! Whooo! 8 more to be precise and 2 more per level thereafter.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 10, 2003)

Add the following skills to Clete:

Use Rope: 4 ranks
Escape Artist: 4 Ranks


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*XP awards*

Crap... I just realized the XP methods I've been using might be unfair.

To explain, I was going to give a bonus 50 XP to whoever remembered about the permit you had to carry weapons. Now, in the first encounter, nobody remembered, so I gave a slight hint in the next round (which subsequently reduced the bonus to 25 XP). The problem with this, is, that due to people being all over the world and logging in at different times, the advantage was given to whoever logged in after I posted that info.

Now, 25-50 XP isn't that big a deal, however in the future the amounts will get larger as the challenges get bigger.

Currently, I'm considering the party as a group and so with the exception of small bonuses like the above and the per-post-RP awards, given to characters individually, all XP from now on is group XP. I considered the party a group from the moment you all left the mayor's offices. Before then, XP was gained seperately. A for instance would be the roleplaying challenge I set with the Viscount (I won't go into details but essentially it counted on how you responded to his accusations). That sort of encounter now would net a group XP award that would be divided amongst the group.

But anyway, back on track, I'm wondering if I should set such XP awards as the permit one as group XP awards considering it very much depends on when I post as to who can reply first. Like I said, for this particular one, it's no big deal, but in the future it will be so I'd like to get some input on how people feel about this now.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

IMHO I think you can give XP to the group in situations like with the Viscount or a combat in which all the party is together, but in situations like we have now, you can give XP separately judging how the player deal with the situation given.

The ones that can post more often maybe have some advantage over the others, but they also keep the thread moving swiftly. I don't mean that you give XP for just posts like "I agree" or "Yes let's go", but when you give those XP take into account not only the rate of participacion but the quality of it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

Ehmmm.... Master Garik where did you get the guys and the woman that are trying to rob you are Flan?


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Stuff & Skills*



> Listen and Spot, however... did we discuss in email that swap? I can't remember but I'm assuming you're swapping out Craft and Swim for Spot and Listen, which I'm cool with.




No, we didn't discuss about Listen and Spot by mail. Sorry about that. I also didn't take into account the swapping thing so I considered them cross class skills (2 ranks/2 + 1 Wis = 2). 
If the swappping for Caft and Swim is ok, then it would be: Listen +3 (2 ranks +1 Wis) and Spot +3 (idem). Right?

EDIT: Ooops! I just saw it on the character page at the campaign site.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm going to kill that Halfling bastard  lol.

Hey Djoran can you change Grenier's spell list, taking out Detect Poison for Read Magic, thanks.


----------



## DDK (Feb 11, 2003)

M'faro said:
			
		

> *The ones that can post more often maybe have some advantage over the others, but they also keep the thread moving swiftly. I don't mean that you give XP for just posts like "I agree" or "Yes let's go", but when you give those XP take into account not only the rate of participacion but the quality of it.*



That's pretty much what I've been trying to do. At 5 to 10+ XP a post, it's not so much that the game will be unbalanced by it, but it's a nice incentive and reward for posting. But the 'I agree' posts and whatnot I tend not to give anything for whereas if I think it was a really cool post, then I usually give 10 or so.

To be honest, it's totally by whim and mood, really. I hate being that arbitrary, but at the end of the day, it's an on the spot judgement call and so is influenced heavily by what I like at the time.

As for the previous comment about combat XP... even though it might not be entirely logical, I've found that it's best to give group XP for things like that. The justification is that it all evens out in the end and that players rely on each other to pull them out of danger or rescue them if seperated, etc. so it's all much of a muchance. For instance, it looks like Garik is about to kick some butt but if things turn out bad for him, Bor is only just upstairs and will run down. But if they get thumped and thrown in jail then you're gonna bust 'em out, right? So without the party, he alone couldn't get away with it. Bad example, maybe, but I think you get the idea.

RE: Grenier's spell list: Yeah, I'm just lazy and forgot. Hopefully soon I'll be able to get some webspace with PHP and CGI and SSI which will enable me to make up a character sheet you can edit yer damn self


----------



## Grenier (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool, that'll be good.

Ah, there's one more thing; I decided to only get the 1 CLW potion, didn't make it too clear sozza.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*Rolls and XP*

Heh, I'm glad you liked the combat. 'twas my first... I'm no longer a combat virgin! 

Just a couple of things, though. With me doing all the rolling, I kinda felt like you were taken out of the equation. Even though you decide tactics and whatnot, most people feel that half the fun is in the rolling.

So if people want to roll, I'm happy enough to trust you with the rolls.

The only disadvantage would be speed, I think. With me rolling, it seemed to go a lot faster than most combats I've witnessed in PBP's.

That said, Gary was giving me multi-round instructions which I'd prefer not to get since things can change WITHIN rounds, let alone through several of them. In this case it worked out well enough but then, I think that was also because of luck of the dice. If Garik had of been hit then would've he provoked an AoO with his punch? Btw, that sneak attack missed by one... what? You didn't know there was a sneak attack in there? Yeah... that's another downside of not rolling yourselves. Although, I guess I could always include all the results in brackets or something.

I don't know... remember I'm new at this so I'm open to suggestions.

Also, I decided to use proper XP for CR's which you'll probably note simply by seeing most characters are at around 400XP now after the fight in the bar and the 'defeat' of the guards (I ummed and ahhed but ultimately, they were about to shoot you and so the risk was valid, just because you 'won' by using a piece of paper doesn't make the victory any less because of it, the fact that you faced them and came up with a solution was enough... remembering the permit was just one way to win). To be honest, I'm not averse to continuing like this as it seems to be rather novel-like. Ever read a novel and about three-quarters of the way through, said to yourself, "Geez, just half a book ago he was fumbling with that sword and now he's doing all these 'Crane-with-stick-up-butt' manuavers... that was quick!"?

Let me know if you think I'm being too generous. It is fast and on reflection, I think I probably should've only given half XP for the encounter with the guards, but retrospect is only good for determining what to do in the future.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> *I'm going to kill that Halfling bastard  lol.*



He's not a halfling, he's a human who had halfling personality and style traits.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re die rolls in combat*

I wasn't involved in the first combat but my general opinion is I'm OK with the DM doing the die rolls.  Seems to flow better that way.  Might be better if we roll dice in none-combat situations (skill checks for example) but even then I think often the DM doing the rolls speeds things up. 

But I'm new at this myself.  I've only read that from the boards.


----------



## DDK (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I do think a benefit of it is speed as I can do all the rolls immediately instead of waiting for a response.

Also, there's the benefit that it remains in the background. You know there is a solid mechanic at work and so not everything is arbitrary or story-based, but at the same time, the character and story take the mainstage instead of the mechanics.

I also try and write the combat descriptions in a way that I give certain aspects of character and foes strengths and weaknesses away, like for instance:



> "The woman seems to have disappeared but the ugly little man is still thirsting for blood and so takes yet another slash at you, this time, however your attention is distracted between him and the brute behind you and as he lunges, you feel the blade snick past your armour and almost pierce your flank. Luckily, the blow was averted by the twisting of your torso at the last second."




Oops. Upon reading this I realized I changed a word or didn't put in the word I thought I had. I had meant to say 'kidneys' instead of flank, d'oh! Anyway, my point was that I was hoping this would give away the fact that a sneak attack had been attempted. I think if I had used kidneys in the above example, that would've been more obvious though, oh well.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2003)

*die rolls*

We roll our own dice in another PbP I'm a player in.  I don't really like it.  For one thing, it does tend to take longer.  For another, in terms of metagaming, the PCs wouldn't know if they were just being unlucky by missing, or if their gods were angry with them, or if their sword was cursed or whatever.  Also, in this other game, I start to feel guilty if I roll a string of high numbers.  It takes away some of the thrill of rolling a 20, if you're vaguely paranoid your DM is going to think you were cheating.

You haven't mentioned my bard's skill points lately.  The obvious compromise would be to give her one extra skill point (7 per level).  I also think 8 would be pushing it.  If you want to keep it at 6 that's fine too.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

This is the first I play by post, too and I agree with John about the DM rolling the dices.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 12, 2003)

> He passes the documents over to Garik.
> 
> "Since you know about mercantile interests, it's probably best that you carry these. They're merchant licenses that prove you're working for the Hempsy Trading Coster and are under license to take a cargo of grain from Critwall to Doraaka and a cargo of dangerous goods from Doraaka to Critwall. There are other documents as well but you'd do well to destroy them once out of Furyondy for they are permits for you to carry weapons in our lands and avoid the various and numerous taxes; something only given to those in the employ of Furyondy. Till now, you had been under my aegis but once you leave here, I can no longer associate myself with you."




In case you missed it Gary, here it is.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 12, 2003)

DDK

Do you mind if we put a link to the OOC thread in the sig of our character.  It would make things slightly more convenient.

I've got all the key threads bookmarked at home, but I often log on at work too.

John


----------



## Narrator (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm happy to make it more convenient for you in any way I can but I don't quite understand what you mean by this. I can alter the website easily enough if that's what you mean.


----------



## Garik (Feb 13, 2003)

M'faro,

Garik refers to any non-Baklunish or non-Suel as "flannish".  Its not a term of respect, more akin to "barbarian" or uncouth.  ;-)


----------



## DDK (Feb 13, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Do you mind if we put a link to the OOC thread in the sig of our character.  It would make things slightly more convenient.
> 
> I've got all the key threads bookmarked at home, but I often log on at work too.*



D'ah... ok, I get it now, you want to put a bookmark in Clete's sig, right? Call me Slow-Jim  Eh, yeah, sure, in case you haven't noticed I've kinda relaxed things a little... I didn't bark at you for posting as john, did I...

Speaking of barking, I just bit someone. Gary is no longer playing. Unless anyone thinks we need more players, I'll simply run Garik as an NPC and keep him around for awhile. I think five players is a good number but six is too much so I'd be happy for someone to fill in the fifth spot as Garik or introduce a new character but I've decided not to actively recruit.

If you know anyone who's interested, tell them to send me an email.

Oh, and John, I'm sorry if you cop any flak from Keoki; I found his manner distasteful and kinda unleashed some pent up aggression at him. Not that I'm sorry... he's a butthead  I'm just sorry if it causes you any grief.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 13, 2003)

DDK:

No probelm on all counts.  Keoki and I had a laugh about it.  I'm glad someone checked the Moscow D&D site!

Thanks for not barking about my misspost as Johnsemlak.  Sorry, btw.

I'll post the link to the OOC thread I asked about.

Thanks again for the excellent DM work (this will get repetitive, but the PBP rules you gave us said to praise and thank the DM often )


----------



## DDK (Feb 13, 2003)

No probelm on all counts.  Keoki and I had a laugh about it.  I'm glad someone checked the Moscow D&D site![/B][/QUOTE]
Heh... you might not feel that way after you hear about my latest email to him... lots of words Eric's Grandma would thoroughly disapprove of...



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Thanks again for the excellent DM work (this will get repetitive, but the PBP rules you gave us said to praise and thank the DM often ) *



Lol... umm... I was only kidding about that, but thanks. Again, I'm trying to do my best. There was a reason for doing the thieves' guild thing which didn't quite end up being as effective as I thought it would be.

Sometimes I do feel I run over PC's but it's kinda hard not to without having constant lines of communication with players. For instance, I just posted that you all went to sleep... ok, nobody expressly said they were doing so but I figured I wanted to get the game moving along so I sortof short cut things.

And yes, I did run over Gary with the whole documents thing but then, he was just being a PITA and I didn't want things to run for the next three days (realtime) over such an inconsequential matter.


----------



## DDK (Feb 13, 2003)

*Apologies*

Upon reflection, I think I shouldn't have rushed ahead. From now on, I'll wait for everybody to confirm in OOC whether or not their characters are going to sleep or what's going on instead of jumping ahead.

Sorry, other things were going on that kinda upset and distracted me.


----------



## DDK (Feb 14, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *You were probably right about not mentioning the mayor.  I was curious who they worked for, though, & I figured I could bluff out our relationship with him w/o revealing any compromising details.  I still wonder who they worked for...*



*blink*

*blink*blink*

Erm... no weapons allowed unless by writ of a lord proving that you're in the service of Furyondy...

They had hella plenty o' weapons...

They wore the heraldry of the town (ok, ok, so I didn't make this clear, but I did describe the symbols on their tabards and nobody questioned me about it... and I rolled a mem check to see if anyone recalled the symbols outside Veris' office but... I can only do so much, y'know...)...

I kinda thought it was fairly plain that they were the town guard.

Well... the reserve town guard. The town guard you have when you don't have a town guard. The town guard that is only called up when everybody with an iota of competence is either dead or at the front lines...

This wouldn't have anything to do with Gary's little email, would it?


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 14, 2003)

Just to let you know I will be offline until Saturday evening (probably SUnday in Australia).  

My previous post was brief; I wanted to see what happened if I opened the door.

In general I was planning ot go for breakfast, meet my companions, and relate what I learned about the road toc Critwall.

John


----------



## Narrator (Feb 14, 2003)

Ack! Damn, just when I was focusing something on your character in particular... you're doing this to me on purpose, aren't you? Bastard!  (j/k)

In that case, the posting requirement can be relaxed for everyone for the weekend I guess. Whoohoo! You're free! Go! Run through the fields! Enjoy your freedom from the Taskmaster! It won't last long...


----------



## DDK (Feb 16, 2003)

*Stupid Website*

Ugh, I'm going to have to redo the website... I know enough about web design to basically get myself into all sorts of trouble 

Essentially, the design I have, relies heavily on the incorporation of SSI which I don't have access to there. I was going to eventually ask if I could have a few MB on Canonfire but since I kicked him out and he's not speaking to me now... umm... that ain't likely 

Stupid me is now realizing that I have to update the site and is now going, "D'oh!" because it's a major hassle without SSI. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I'll have some proper webspace but until then or until I get around to redesigning the site to accomodate for the lack of SSI, you'll have to bear with me for the suckiness of it.

Eventually, I hope to incorporate the ability for you all to update your own character sheets through the browser (this is pretty basic stuff via forms so it's quite realistic to expect it) and also for you to be able to PM and stuff.

I have thought about moving the entire game to a message board I host... message boards are a cinch to setup and PHP Board is free and I've done it once before so... eh, see how we go, heh, you haven't even gotten out of town yet, sheesh!

Btw, you do realize that I'm not keeping you there on purpose, right? I'm just DM'ing what I think would happen and trying to keep it interesting. The game can move faster or slower depending on your actions. If you say "Right, we're all leaving this town RIGHT now!" then, eh, cool with me. If you all say, "Right! We're leaving this town right now and we're going to the bright desert to find the scorpion crown and ally with Rary and Robilar, stuff Tarvoden and his insane mission!" eh, fine with me


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2003)

However you want to structure it is fine w/me.  I do like being on ENWorld, as I have other things I do here, too.  But it's no big deal.  Manzanita is eager to get out of town, but it's pretty interesting here.  I'm enjoying the level of detail you're putting into these seeminly random encounters (Emerus, the mapmaker etc.)  Are all these planned elements of the campaign or improvised tangents.  Not that you should tell me...


----------



## M'faro (Feb 17, 2003)

About the web site I find interesting the possibility to update the character sheets ourselves. We now have more equipment and itens than what actually the sheet shows, and it's no small task for the DM to keep them up to date. Any changes that you feel will improve the game are welcome!

About the game I think we are all enjoying the encounters in town.  Even if the characters are eager to leave the town and begin their journey, they are not hurried. We are all playing at the same pace, working together as a group.


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

I put up a map of Dorakaa for M'faro and Grenier to look over.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Are all these planned elements of the campaign or improvised tangents. Not that you should tell me...*



Heh, well, I've already said that although I have a broad idea of what I'd like to happen, ultimately I'd like things to be directed by your characters.

Which is why I'm trying to leave decisions up to you more and more. At the start, I basically shoved everyone together and told you what was happening. That's kinda necessary, I've found, in getting things moving at a decent pace, but I'd rather the control of the direction be governed by the interaction between PC's and NPC's/environment.

That's why I stressed that I'm not trying to keep you in town with all these encounters. The encounters are just what's happening around you which you can choose to involve yourselves in or not.



			
				M'faro said:
			
		

> *About the web site I find interesting the possibility to update the character sheets ourselves. We now have more equipment and itens than what actually the sheet shows, and it's no small task for the DM to keep them up to date. Any changes that you feel will improve the game are welcome!*



Heh, yeah, updating everything is a PITA. It's actually not THAT difficult, it's just annoying and therefore I tend to put it off and not do it.



			
				M'faro said:
			
		

> * About the game I think we are all enjoying the encounters in town.  Even if the characters are eager to leave the town and begin their journey, they are not hurried. We are all playing at the same pace, working together as a group. *



Cool, I'm just asking because I'm finding it hard to judge these things. Of course, that said, it's not up to me to decide when you leave town or what you do, so...


----------



## Grenier (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey Djoran, what maps can we assume the characters have?


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

*Maps*

The ones that are shown on the website. I put the Iuz one up early by accident and was just too lazy to take it down. There will be another soon, but I'm having trouble getting it.


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

Narrator said:
			
		

> *"It's only a day and a half out from here and they would welcome you with a hot broth and some bread to be sure. I would go meself but I haven't the means and these old legs won't carry me far."*





			
				Clete said:
			
		

> *An elderly man has made what seems to be a sincere request for us to check on his niece in Willip, whom he has not heard from for some time.  He promises we'll get a good meal there when we visit.
> 
> So, what do you say about going through Willip?*



*twitch*

*blink*

*twitch*twitch*

*seethe*

*twitch*


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 17, 2003)

DDK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> ...




Sorry, DDK, I've read through the game thread and looked at the Furyondy map.  I can't figure out what I said that was wrong.


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

You're in Gorsend. Willip is roughly five days walk from Gorsend. The old man said that his neice's place was one day's travel (plus a half days travel off the main road) FROM GORSEND, not Willip.

So you've told everyone that he's asked about you going to Willip...

Doesn't matter. I'm just blowing off steam in this thread, I was like, "ARRGH!" when I read it but I'm over it now, don't let it get to you 

I'm assuming that you're not roleplaying deviousness and just trying to fool the other players... if so, kudos! You fooled me too! 

But I'm guessing you just missed it and I didn't make it obvious enough so let's just say it was either him being mishearing due to tiredness or messing up from forgetfulness


----------



## Grenier (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey john, I didn't intend to shut down the whole niece errand thing. I was hoping you would clear up what you said and say it was only a day and a half walk from where we are. Anyway I spose it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 18, 2003)

*A note about nicks and posting*

Umm... ok, lately it seems John, that you're posting a LOT in the wrong nick. Once or twice I can understand and am willing to let slide but really... lately it's almost every time...

I don't expect anything more of you than I expect of myself. I haven't 'slipped' once in the thread. Although I'll concede that I probably have less pressure than you do because you sometimes post at work and whatnot, there's a limit to my understanding.

As I see it, whenever a post is made in the wrong nick, it 'jars'. Now, admittedly that doesn't matter as much in a PBP where the suspension of disbelief is jerked left, right, up, down and any which way but loose, at the same time, it's still best to have an uninterrupted flow to the posts so that the imagination can be engaged and you can 'see' what's happening. That is why I originally required that people post only in thier character's nicks and why I asked that OOC be kept to an absolute minimum.

Since Manzanita and M'faro both only use those nicks to come here, they don't have the problem of changing nicks so this doesn't concern them. But for drs, johnsemlak and I, we have to logout and then login which can be a pain. I understand that which is why I'm not harping on EVERY transgression, but like I said, there's a limit.

If there is a way that I can make it easier for you, then by all means let me know and I'll try and help. I've already said you're welcome to change the Clete nick (btw, you might want to change the email so that it's your nick, not mine) WWW button to OOC, but perhaps you might want to consider bookmarking the following two links:

This one will, without fail and regardless of nick or location on the boards, log you out of your current nick and provide you with a login link. Logout: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/member.php?action=logout

After using the above one, use this one as it will force a login (if you're logged out) and once you log in, automatically takes you to a 'Reply to' for the Game Thread. Login/Post: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/newreply.php?action=newreply&threadid=39107

These two links make it very easy to quickly logout, login and post with a minimum of fuss and searching. When you want to log back in with your normal posting nick, simply use the logout link again and instead of using the login/post link above, simply press on the link provided which will take you to the main index page where there is a login area at the bottom of the page.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 19, 2003)

Grenier said:
			
		

> *Hey john, I didn't intend to shut down the whole niece errand thing. I was hoping you would clear up what you said and say it was only a day and a half walk from where we are. Anyway I spose it doesn't matter all that much. *




No problem.  I kinda decided I preferred the wilderness route myself anyway.

John


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 19, 2003)

DDK

Sorry about my misposts.  Thanks for the booksmarks.  I do promise to be more careful.  

John


----------



## Graz Hober (Feb 19, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Sorry about my misposts.  Thanks for the booksmarks.  I do promise to be more careful.*



That's ok. Just make sure you have five hundred lines in to me by tomorrow morning and that you go see DDK whacks with the paddle on the botty.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 22, 2003)

DDK

I noticed you updated the campaign site. Good! 

BTW, I have a potion of CLW and it's not shown under ITEMS.


----------



## DDK (Feb 22, 2003)

M'faro said:
			
		

> *I noticed you updated the campaign site. Good! *



Heh, yeah, I have occassional bursts of motivation where I end up actually doing something every now and then 



			
				M'faro said:
			
		

> *BTW, I have a potion of CLW and it's not shown under ITEMS. *



Yeah, I kinda lost track of all that  I'll fix it ASAP.



			
				M'faro said:
			
		

> *We'll have to find a REAL healer or wait 'till the disease passes...*



Hehe, or wait till Garik reaches 3rd level...

You know, in retrospect, introducing a disease was NOT such a great idea. I mean, I'm all for authenticity and I felt it would open up some side-trek scenarios (the quack healer) but nobody saw through him (if you look back through the posts, you might be able to see the signs...) and I'm betting you're not going to chase him up so that was a waste of time, sigh.

You know... it's only a -4 penalty (yes, ok, it's to everything, but...) and you cna't Run but you could still feasibly leave the city... or say that you just want the days to pass uneventfully until the disease passes so as to speed up the game. It has been a little... slow, lately.

But then again, maybe it's just slow from my perspective and you're all enjoying how it's going right now... I don't know, I'm not a mind-reader


----------



## M'faro (Feb 23, 2003)

DDK

It's true there's been less posts these days, but I guess it doesn't mean we're not enjoying the adventure (If I'm mistaken feel free to correct me my fellow players!)

As a DM I don't like to take the players by the nose. They're free to follow the hooks or not. Sometimes it's a little frustrating for the DM if things doesn't develop as the planned, but hey that's life, so don't worry if it seem we're going slowly.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks as if my regular nick, DDK, has been banned due to me letting Piratecat know just how I felt about a particular post of mine he forced me to edit.

Apparently what you say in email counts as far as banning is concerned.

I have no idea whether or not this applies to all my nicks or if I am banned entirely from the forums so for now, the game is on hold until I can confirm things either way.

I'm guessing that I will be banned wholesale. I get 'special' attention, you see, and was always walking a tightrope whilst being here. I guess Pkitty doesn't like hearing the F-word in email 

If that happens, then I'll consider continuing the game via a messageboard especially set up for it but only if everyone is willing to transfer.

Let me know via email (my previous email client went kaput so I've lost all your email addies which is why I'm posting here).


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 25, 2003)

If anybody is still checking this thread, is our game going to continue?  To Manzanita, M'foro, and Grenier, have you had contact with DDK?


----------



## M'faro (Feb 25, 2003)

I've been checking the thread and sent an email to DDK about continuing the game elsewhere but got no answer.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 25, 2003)

M'faro said:
			
		

> *I've been checking the thread and sent an email to DDK about continuing the game elsewhere but got no answer. *




Same here   It was a good game.  And we were just about to be off to Critwall.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 25, 2003)

I also sent him an email.  He's put too much work into it to give up.  I suspect he's just trying to figure out how to continue it.  I'm being patient.  Hope you guys stick around for it too.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 26, 2003)

Well that's it... DDK is out. 

He suggested we can try get Gary back as a DM. Gary are you there? What do you think?

I personally want to continue the adventure. I'm DMing a group here and this is my only chance to play!


----------

